# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Jessie Wallace

## Abi

*Jessie Wallace*

The bouncers have decided that Dawn is allowed back into the studio now, to play her game, after invading Chris's yesterday  :Stick Out Tongue:  (But be warned, my net is messing around a bit, so if i randomly go, then thats why...)



*BOXES LEFT:*
2     6     12    *16*     18

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm that would be number 16 please

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open up?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ooooo now may i have 1,5,22,9 and 13. Lovely shirt today by the way Noel  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

Go for it Dawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£10,000
Box 5: Â£100
Box 22: Â£5
Box 9: Â£20,000
Box 13: Â£500*



Good round there! And yeah, i like the shirt myself as well  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Bankers Offer: Â£12,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Abi

> Go for it Dawn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bouncers, Bouncers!! Invasion!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Good offer from Mr Banker, but my 1ps still there, so i'll carry on thanks.

I think your the only one who could carry off a shirt like that, maybe a little spin, just to make me smile, it is my game after all  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

Looks like you're already smiling enough  :Stick Out Tongue: 

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Can i have 10, 11 and 14 please my love  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 10: Â£50,000
Box 11: Â£250,000
Box 14: 50p*

Ouch!



_Bankers Offer: Â£10,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Good good, my 1ps still there.

No Deal.

3,7 and 19 please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£1000
Box 7: Â£35,000
Box 19: Â£5000*

Dont worry- its still there  :Cool: 



_Bankers Offer: Â£9000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Excellent, no deal thanks my little chubby bunny *Pinches Norl Cheeks*

17, 21 and 4 please.

----------


## Abi

*Box 17: Â£100,000
Box 21: Â£15,000
Box 4: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£7000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Wooo hooo, i could almost hug you Noel, my little chunky Monkey  :Big Grin: 
Ooo Mr Banker as lovely as your voice is sounding NO DEAL

8, 15 and 20 please.

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£75,000
Box 15: 10p
Box 20: 1p*

Looks like Kath is holding onto that trophy again!



_Bankers Offer: Â£1,200_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww now i'm gutted, someone find me a rope!  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:  

No Deal, 6, 12 and 18 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£3000
Box 12: Â£10
Box 18: Â£1*



_Bankers Offer: Â£450_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

what the heck let's be different!! NOT

NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

I dont think theres much point in asking, but hey, do you want to swap Box 16 for Box 2?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oooooooooooooooooo shall i swap or not, tis the question, hmmmm, let's ask Noel what he thinks i should do?

----------


## Abi

Hahaha!! Noel couldn't possibly comment  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Me thinks Noel should decided, but me think Noel is just gunna keep saying he can't so, let's flip my lucky hair straightners and see if we get head or tails  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and it's a swap please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

You have won...

*Â£250!!*
That was kinda the wrong decision! But good game anyway!!  :Clap:  

And cheers for taking part, and being so quick!

 :Thumbsup:  Congrats!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Darn my lucky Hair Straightner, thanks for the game Abi, i'm off to buy a new pair now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Darn my lucky Hair Straightner, thanks for the game Abi, i'm off to buy a new pair now


What are you going to spend your HUGE winnings on

----------


## Jessie Wallace

A new pair of Hair Straighteners as i broke the other pair, when flipping them, for my heads or tails. So gutted i wanted the 1p

----------


## Abbie

Awww good game dawn, shame no one has won the 1p yet

----------

